# What Factors Go Into a Good Relationship Between Significant Others?



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2017)

Just wondering what factors you think ought to be taken into account in significant relationships.  I know that ****** relations are one but I don't think as we get older that they are the most important thing but I could be mistaken.:sentimental:


----------



## jujube (Jul 11, 2017)

Respect for each other's beliefs and opinions.  You don't have to agree; you just have to respect the other's right to disagree with you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2017)

Selflessness, consideration for each other, love and affection, laughter, loyalty, mutual interests, friendship and teamwork. :flowers:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 11, 2017)

I value people that have interests of their own, are financially independent and accept me just the way they find me.

It makes the time I spend with a person more interesting and more enjoyable than being with someone 24 X 7.

At this point in my life I would rather go it on my own and take things as they come.

_Now write this down_,_ LOL!!!_


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 11, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Selflessness, consideration for each other, love and affection, laughter, loyalty, friendship and teamwork. :flowers:



You nailed it!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 11, 2017)

All of the above but for myself I would add letting me have my own alone time and I think I need more than most. The hubby is fine with it. He likes to crawl away in our little TV room and watch whatever, and I like to disappear into my daughters room which I have made into my craft and hobby room. My computer is there as well as my photo albums and anything else that interests me. I even have a do not disturb sign for the door. I have a friend who's husband is permanently attached to her. I don't know how she stands it.


----------



## Jiminey Crycket (Jul 11, 2017)

Almost every community I frequent has a Ruth or Ruthanne who plays a significant part in keeping the group going. I sometimes wonder if they are all the same person. LOL. :love_heart:


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 11, 2017)

I think it is partially accepting the fact that the other person isn't perfect and neither are you.  That, and knowing when to keep your mouth shut.  The main thing though is trust.  No matter what happens, we both know we're there for each other.

Don


----------



## IKE (Jul 11, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Selflessness, consideration for each other, love and affection, laughter, loyalty, mutual interests, friendship and teamwork. :flowers:



The only thing I could add which is one of the first things that came to mind is...Trust.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2017)

Jiminey Crycket said:


> Almost every community I frequent has a Ruth or Ruthanne who plays a significant part in keeping the group going. I sometimes wonder if they are all the same person. LOL. :love_heart:


I'm not sure who you are referring to as there is a Ruth and there is me, too, in this thread.  This is really the only forums where I am somewhat active.  I go to a few other ones but don't participate much at all.:sentimental:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> All of the above but for myself I would add letting me have my own alone time and I think I need more than most. The hubby is fine with it. He likes to crawl away in our little TV room and watch whatever, and I like to disappear into my daughters room which I have made into my craft and hobby room. My computer is there as well as my photo albums and anything else that interests me. I even have a do not disturb sign for the door. I have a friend who's husband is permanently attached to her. I don't know how she stands it.


I am with you on alone time Ruth.  When I was married many years ago I would want to be alone for several days at times.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I value people that have interests of their own, are financially independent and accept me just the way they find me.
> 
> It makes the time I spend with a person more interesting and more enjoyable than being with someone 24 X 7.
> 
> ...


ohhhh yeah, Bette!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2017)

I think after being married 51yrs so far Loving your partner ,Being truthful, Being there for each other,and never let small issues divide you is very important.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


> I think after being married 51yrs so far Loving your partner ,Being truthful, Being there for each other,and never let small issues divide you is very important.


Good advice!


----------



## Lon (Jul 12, 2017)

I think a shared sense of humor is most important and the ability to laugh about your own foibles.

Secondly----Good Communication by listening and paying attention.


----------

